# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायराइड के इलाज के लिए कर सकते है , अखरोट का सेवन

## Apurv Sharma

आज के जीवन में थॉयराइड ग्रंथि की समस्*या से ग्रस्*त लोगों की संख्*या लगातार बढ़ रही है, खानपान में अनियमिता के कारण यह समस्*या होती है। थॉयराइड ग्रंथि तितली के आकार की होती है जो की गले में पाई जाती है। यह ग्रंथि उर्जा और पाचन की मुख्य ग्रंथि है। यह एक तरह के मास्टर लीवर की तरह है जो ऐसे जीन्स का स्राव करती है जिससे कोशिकाएं अपना कार्य ठीक प्रकार से करती हैं। इस ग्रंथि के सही तरीके से काम न कर पाने के कारण कई तरह की समस्*यायें होती हैं। क्या आपको पता है ,अखरोट इस बीमारी के उपचार में महत्*वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाता है। इस लेख में विस्*तार से जानें थॉयराइड फंक्*शन और इसके उपचार के लिए अखरोट के सेवन के बारे में।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आखिर क्*या है, थॉयराइड समस्*या :-*थॉयराइड को एक प्रकार का  साइलेंट किलर माना जाता है, क्*योंकि इसके लक्षण व्*यक्ति को धीरे-धीरे पता चलते हैं और जब इस बीमारी का निदान होता है तो तब तक देर हो चुकी होती है। इम्यून सिस्टम में गड़बड़ी से इसकी शुरुआत होती है लेकिन ज्यादातर चिकित्*सक एंटी बॉडी टेस्ट नहीं करते हैं जिससे ऑटो-इम्युनिटी दिखाई देती है। 
थॉयराइड की समस्*या दो प्रकार की होती है - हाइपोथॉयराइडिज्*म एवं हाइपरथॉयराइडिज्*म   थॉयराइड ग्रंन्थि से अधिक हॉर्मोन बनने लगे तो हाइपरथॉयरॉइडिज्म और कम बनने लगे तो हाइपोथायरॉइडिज्म होता है। थॉयराइड की समस्*या होने पर थकान, आलस, कब्ज का होना, चिड़चिड़ापन, अत्यधिक ठंड लगना, भूलने की समस्*या, वजन कम होना, तनाव और अवसाद जैसे लक्षण दिखाई देते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अखरोट है काफी फायदेमंद :-*क्या आप जानते है, अखरोट में सेलेनियम नामक तत्*व पाया जाता है जो थॉयराइड की समस्*या के उपचार में फायदेमंद है। जानने योग्य बात यह है की| 1 आंउस अखरोट में 5 माइक्रोग्राम सेलेनियम होता है। अखरोट के सेवन से थॉयराइड के कारण गले में होने वाली सूजन को भी काफी हद तक कम किया जा सकता है। अखरोट सबसे अधिक फायदा हाइपोथॉयराइडिज्*म (थॉयराइड ग्रंथि का कम एक्टिव होना) में करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सेलीनियम है बहुत फायदेमंद :-*थॉयराइड ग्रंथि में सेलीनियम की उच्च सांद्रता पाई जाती  है इसे थायराइड-सुपर-न्युट्रीएंट भी कहा जाता है। यह थॉयराइड से सम्बंधित अधिकांश एंजाइम्*स का एक प्रमुख घटक द्रव्य है, इसके सेवन से थॉयराइड ग्रंथि सही तरीके से काम करने लगता है। यह ऐसा आवश्यक सूक्ष्म तत्व है जिस पर शरीर की रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता सहित प्रजनन आदि अनेक क्षमतायें भी निर्भर करती है। यानी अगर शरीर में इस तत्*व की कमी हो गई तो रोग-प्रतिरोधक क्षमता भी कम हो जाती है। इसलिए किसी-भी व्यक्ति के खाने में पर्याप्*त मात्रा में सेलेनियम के सेवन की सलाह दी जाती है। अखरोट के अलावा सेलेनियम बादाम में भी पर्याप्*त मात्रा में पाया जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अन्य :-

*थॉयराइड ग्रंथि की समस्*या होने पर नमक का सेवन बढ़ा देना चाहिए, इसके अलावा स्*वस्*थ खानपान और नियमित रूप से व्*यायाम को अपनी दिनचर्या बनायें।

----------

